# custom job



## vintage2wheel (Jul 28, 2013)

just got this back after a year long build

For Sale 1962 Schwinn motor bike Skyhawk 49cc motor wit Columbia OG double fork,prewar colson handlebar stem Chrome DROP CENTER OG wheels with bendix rear and sturmey archer front brake.   troxel seat custom made aluminum motor mounts and super custom ALUM gas tank made to fit... Custom side covers and cylinder head...

NEED TO SELL IT


----------

